# Hoboken to Manhattan



## diiulio (Jan 16, 2008)

I know the only way is the GWB, but what is the best way there? I tried yesterday and ended up taking River Rd. the whole way up to the GWB and traffic screaming past at high speeds and approxiately a foot away is not a relaxing ride.

Does anybody do it? It took me about 40 minutes to get to the GWB from Hoboken, sound right? I thought it would go quicker being only about 10 miles.

Also, what is the best way down to Times Square once over the bridge?

Anybody in Hoboken that rides? Just moved here and looking for a group.


----------



## BeepBeepZipTang (Oct 8, 2009)

Ive taken a similar route , but from jersey city, where i work.

River road is crazy depending on the time you went.

from hoboken its:
8th st going west
paterson plank road to
palisades Ave north (this is where i start from jersey city)
Hudson ave north (palisades goes one way after 2 miles so you take Hudson)
You will go across a park,via park drive to
woodcliff ave heading North
anderson ave heading North
right on main st
at the end on main st is bike/pedestrian entrance to GW

It took me about 45 min but not too much cars to deal with and quiet.

I went further north to piermont via 9w to get home. It was about close to 2 hours, nice ride.
Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

I am on the river road pretty much every weekend and sometimes during the week. I was pretty scared the first time I was on it. Only section that is a bit scary for me now is in Edgewater where there is no shoulder at all (between Gulf station and Lukoil) 

Your other option is to take Blvd East to Palisades by north hudson county park. Palisades also has some sections w/no shoulder.


----------



## Will Be Was (Jun 10, 2010)

You can take PATH train
other than that above, are the best choices.
On Bergenline avenue traffic is much slower, but it could be detour for you.


----------



## diiulio (Jan 16, 2008)

I usually take the Path to work. I would like to commute on the bike at least once a week, but the route is not attractive.

Anybod riding this weekend?


----------

